# G/o Signs High Fence Hunting Petition!



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

djleye falls over dead!!!!!

April Fools.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> djleye falls over dead!!!!!


If that would be all it would take to get rid of that little pervert I'll sign immediately !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

 April fools


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

PERVERT!!!! Half the e-mails you send me I cannot even open at work, hell they are enough to make a sailor  !!! :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm just forwarding what Field Hunter sends me. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Then how come they are always about him!!!!!!!   :lol:


----------

